# Blizzard of 77 Buffalo NY



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was to young to plow this one!
My dad works for the town of lancaster highway dept still works there but this one sscared him.
www.whitedeath.com


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice company website. Neat, clean and to the point. I like it


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*so were are the pic of the storm*



grandview said:


> I was to young to plow this one!
> My dad works for the town of lancaster highway dept still works there but this one sscared him.
> www.whitedeath.com


well i dont see any


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

click on photo gallery theres only a couple of pixs i found one from my dad and I'll post it later


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

let me know if this worked blizzard of 77 Buffalo NY


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thats my dad working for the town.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wow,thats a snowbank.lol*



grandview said:


> let me know if this worked blizzard of 77 Buffalo NY


 That is some snowbanking.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a thread on the same storm

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=23031


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Awsome awsome awsome, i want one of those!!! Cha Ching, actually, lets wait till i get a plow!!lol!!


----------

